# Schumann's Violin Concerto Movement III Tempo Indicator



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Does anybody know (or can make an educated guess) why Schumann didn't label this movement Polacca (or Polieren) instead of Lebhaft?

It's obviously a polonaise rhythm.


----------

